# app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20081109 ohne libpixman

## XMath

Hallo,

habe soeben einige Zeit damit zugebracht meinen nspluginwrapper wieder ans Laufen zu bringen:

```
/usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libpixman-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Das Ganze führt bei einem

```
revdep-rebuild
```

zu folgendem Paket

```
app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20081109
```

Allerdings

```
ldd /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xf7fc9000)  

        libfreetype.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libfreetype.so.6 (0xf7ec2000)

        libz.so.1 => /lib32/libz.so.1 (0xf7eae000)                  

        libfontconfig.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libfontconfig.so.1 (0xf7e82000)

        libpng12.so.0 => /usr/lib32/libpng12.so.0 (0xf7e5e000)          

        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libXrender.so.1 (0xf7e53000)      

        libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libX11.so.6 (0xf7d39000)              

        libpixman-1.so.0 => not found                                   

        libm.so.6 => /lib32/libm.so.6 (0xf7d13000)                      

        libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0xf7bd0000)                      

        libexpat.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libexpat.so.1 (0xf7ba9000)          

        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib32/libxcb.so.1 (0xf7b90000)              

        libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXau.so.6 (0xf7b8c000)              

        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib32/libXdmcp.so.6 (0xf7b86000)          

        libdl.so.2 => /lib32/libdl.so.2 (0xf7b82000)                    

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xf7fca000)
```

Was mir nun geholfen hat war ein älteres emul-linux-x86-gtklibs zu installieren.

Nur frage ich mich, ob da dann nicht die 32bit-Version von libpixman fehlt?

----------

## firefly

also bei mir ist die libpixman-1.so in dem paket app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs enthalten. welches auch von nspluginwrapper als abhängigkeit angegeben ist.

----------

## XMath

Hi,

danke für den super Hinweis.

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20081109 scheint libpixman zu enthalten.

Mit app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20091226 fehlt libpixman-1.so.0.

Welche Version hast du installiert?

----------

## firefly

die stabil im portage vorhandene version

----------

